

10 reasons to work at a startup before starting one - localhost3000
http://greenhornconnect.com/blog/10-reasons-you-should-work-startup-starting-your-company

======
ramynassar
Depends on what kind of work you are doing to validate some of the top 10
reasons here. Not every developer gets to actually see what the founders spend
their time/energy actually doing...

